# throat question.



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

About a week ago my throat started hurting really badly and I couldn't talk.I decided to take a flashlight and look in there and I was red,swollen,white spots basically strep throat and well because its possible for strep to spread to your heart I had to take antibiotics,now this is the part you're going to think I'm really stupid.since I happen to not have medical and had no way to go to the er I decided and yes I know this is bad the only antibiotics we had in the house was some clindamycin and I searched and found that they sometimes give you it for strep.my side effects have been pretty mild and I've been on them for six days but now when I look at my throat the redness swollen and the white spots yes are all gone BUT now I have Orange discoloration on the back roof of my throat and on one of the sides where the white spots were.I'm really not sure if I should keep doing the clindamycin or try and find a way to the er?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would say it depends on how long the discolouration has been there, and how anxious you are about it. It could just be caused by taking the drug regularly, like eating a lot of carrots can cause skin to appear orange.


----------



## Powder monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, at least you didn't go to a feed store and buy a bottle of cattle penicillin. 


Honestly, if you're worried, make an appointment with your GP. Better safe than sorry.

Unless you'd rather not tell your GP, then an Urgent Care clinic might be a better choice. Unless you suddenly feel sick, and start throwing up, or have bloody stool, or another sign that things have gone horribly wrong. At that point, yes I would advise going to the ER.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Antibiotics can cause discolouration of the mouth and throat because of damage to your natural flora/fauna (friendly bacteria). I took antibiotics (pretty strong ones) and my tongue turned black. If you're worried, phone your doctor and describe the symptoms or go and see them to make sure (I went to hospital out of hours because I was so freaked out and they just sent me home XD).


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are wanting to try something else I would say try raw, crushed garlic (at least two cloves a day if not more). It is very powerful. It's anti-bacterial, anti-viral, anti-fungal. You may experience detox effects from it but it works. Always works for me whenever I am sick. Also doesn't kill off all your good bacteria like an antibiotic does. Also take extra vitamin C. Should help you feel better.


----------

